# Suprecur spray v injections : doses



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there

I am probably going to be swapping from Suprecur spray to injections next time around.....Just out of interest, please can you tell me how many sniffs/day (and the total daily dose) the nasal spray (at 1 sniff in each nostril, 3 times a day) is equivalent to, in injection-form - for the following doses:

1) 0.5 Injection,
2) 0.2 Injection and
3) 0.1 Injection.

My doctor is of course going to instruct me but I am interested to know how the injection will compare.....

Thank you

Lukey

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

The injection contains 100 micrograms per 0.1ml and the spray contains 150 microgrmas per spray. Total daily dose via nasal spray is 900 micrograms but it isn't absorbed as well as the injection is so you can't really comapre the amounts per dose. As you say the doctor will instruct you 

All the best for next time  

Maz x


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Thnx Maz - that's really helpful! Love your little one's pic!

xxx


----------

